# Can’t mark item in marketplace as sold



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

The site says I'm not authorized, it's my listing!

[ADMIN EDIT]

This issue is being addressed See here November 2020 New Marketplace (now Classifieds) policy


----------



## boots148 (Jul 23, 2011)

I had the same problem.. I was told to contact VSadministrator.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

boots148 said:


> I had the same problem.. I was told to contact VSadministrator.


Yes. This is a teething problem. If you point me to the ad, I'll mark it sold.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Belay that offer. It seems I can't do anything in the Marketplace, either.


----------



## masonmjs (Mar 7, 2008)

This is obviously a recurring problem, I found that I am also unable to reply to anything in the WTB part of the Marketplace. I reported this a couple of days ago and Pete informed me it was a glitch which happened with the migration to the new format. All I can say is that software 'glitches' are normally sorted out in a few hours, not several days, the marketplace is effectively useless if you can't reply to posts (other than by 'conversation').


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Apparently for the time being you can Edit your post and mark it as sold, they have said several times they are trying to address the problems in the market place but for the time being.... edit ( three dots on the top right hand side of the box where a post is published)

You can only edit a certain amount of posts every 7 days , I have been uploading the pictures that went missing with the migration and update prices in my posts and reached the quota for 7 days


----------



## allenlowe (Apr 26, 2006)

so one cannot post to lower a price?


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

I expect that you can post to your own FS thread, but not to someone else's. Same as always. Since it changed last year.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

datsaxman said:


> I expect that you can post to your own FS thread,


No you can't until it is fixed. We are all waiting on that.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

allenlowe said:


> so one cannot post to lower a price?


You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

milandro said:


> You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


As always, after a couple of months you can request a deletion in order to relist.



milandro said:


> (for the time being at least)


We have no way right now to know how long that might be.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

milandro said:


> You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


I just did that on my "FS: Borgani Jubilee Alto..." ad. The sad part is that editing a thread does not act to bump it in the stack.

Editing, rather than replying, also subverts the intent of existing rules of maintaining a history of the FS thread.


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I’ll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don’t really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I’ve only been on the site for 26 years!


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

Actually 16 years


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

reeddoubler said:


> I'll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don't really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I've only been on the site for 26 years!


Nothing personal, as these rules have been in place for some time and apply to everyone.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes, since last year. No replies in the For Sale threads.


----------



## Ivan M (Dec 23, 2014)

I think the NO response on the ADS is a GREAT thing, you wont get people that aren't really buying, saying that price is too high, or to low, it eliminates all the NONSENSE. I belong to a few other hobby forums and the same rule applies....You send the person a Private Message and deal with them direct.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I'll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don't really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I've only been on the site for 26 years!


Nothing should be stopping you from buying - that's what this place is all about!

What's not working? Have you tried contacting the person via PM?


----------



## Shade of Blue (Jan 8, 2010)

I used to be able to at least respond to my own listings to lower the price or mark it as sold, but now I can't even do that.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Shade of Blue said:


> I used to be able to at least respond to my own listings to lower the price or mark it as sold, but now I can't even do that.


Work in progress, admins are aware. Sucks though


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

The site says I'm not authorized, it's my listing!

[ADMIN EDIT]

This issue is being addressed See here November 2020 New Marketplace (now Classifieds) policy


----------



## boots148 (Jul 23, 2011)

I had the same problem.. I was told to contact VSadministrator.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

boots148 said:


> I had the same problem.. I was told to contact VSadministrator.


Yes. This is a teething problem. If you point me to the ad, I'll mark it sold.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Belay that offer. It seems I can't do anything in the Marketplace, either.


----------



## masonmjs (Mar 7, 2008)

This is obviously a recurring problem, I found that I am also unable to reply to anything in the WTB part of the Marketplace. I reported this a couple of days ago and Pete informed me it was a glitch which happened with the migration to the new format. All I can say is that software 'glitches' are normally sorted out in a few hours, not several days, the marketplace is effectively useless if you can't reply to posts (other than by 'conversation').


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Apparently for the time being you can Edit your post and mark it as sold, they have said several times they are trying to address the problems in the market place but for the time being.... edit ( three dots on the top right hand side of the box where a post is published)

You can only edit a certain amount of posts every 7 days , I have been uploading the pictures that went missing with the migration and update prices in my posts and reached the quota for 7 days


----------



## allenlowe (Apr 26, 2006)

so one cannot post to lower a price?


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

I expect that you can post to your own FS thread, but not to someone else's. Same as always. Since it changed last year.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

datsaxman said:


> I expect that you can post to your own FS thread,


No you can't until it is fixed. We are all waiting on that.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

allenlowe said:


> so one cannot post to lower a price?


You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

milandro said:


> You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


As always, after a couple of months you can request a deletion in order to relist.



milandro said:


> (for the time being at least)


We have no way right now to know how long that might be.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

milandro said:


> You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


I just did that on my "FS: Borgani Jubilee Alto..." ad. The sad part is that editing a thread does not act to bump it in the stack.

Editing, rather than replying, also subverts the intent of existing rules of maintaining a history of the FS thread.


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I’ll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don’t really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I’ve only been on the site for 26 years!


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

Actually 16 years


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

reeddoubler said:


> I'll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don't really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I've only been on the site for 26 years!


Nothing personal, as these rules have been in place for some time and apply to everyone.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes, since last year. No replies in the For Sale threads.


----------



## Ivan M (Dec 23, 2014)

I think the NO response on the ADS is a GREAT thing, you wont get people that aren't really buying, saying that price is too high, or to low, it eliminates all the NONSENSE. I belong to a few other hobby forums and the same rule applies....You send the person a Private Message and deal with them direct.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I'll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don't really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I've only been on the site for 26 years!


Nothing should be stopping you from buying - that's what this place is all about!

What's not working? Have you tried contacting the person via PM?


----------



## Shade of Blue (Jan 8, 2010)

I used to be able to at least respond to my own listings to lower the price or mark it as sold, but now I can't even do that.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Shade of Blue said:


> I used to be able to at least respond to my own listings to lower the price or mark it as sold, but now I can't even do that.


Work in progress, admins are aware. Sucks though


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

The site says I'm not authorized, it's my listing!

[ADMIN EDIT]

This issue is being addressed See here November 2020 New Marketplace (now Classifieds) policy


----------



## boots148 (Jul 23, 2011)

I had the same problem.. I was told to contact VSadministrator.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

boots148 said:


> I had the same problem.. I was told to contact VSadministrator.


Yes. This is a teething problem. If you point me to the ad, I'll mark it sold.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Belay that offer. It seems I can't do anything in the Marketplace, either.


----------



## masonmjs (Mar 7, 2008)

This is obviously a recurring problem, I found that I am also unable to reply to anything in the WTB part of the Marketplace. I reported this a couple of days ago and Pete informed me it was a glitch which happened with the migration to the new format. All I can say is that software 'glitches' are normally sorted out in a few hours, not several days, the marketplace is effectively useless if you can't reply to posts (other than by 'conversation').


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Apparently for the time being you can Edit your post and mark it as sold, they have said several times they are trying to address the problems in the market place but for the time being.... edit ( three dots on the top right hand side of the box where a post is published)

You can only edit a certain amount of posts every 7 days , I have been uploading the pictures that went missing with the migration and update prices in my posts and reached the quota for 7 days


----------



## allenlowe (Apr 26, 2006)

so one cannot post to lower a price?


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

I expect that you can post to your own FS thread, but not to someone else's. Same as always. Since it changed last year.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

datsaxman said:


> I expect that you can post to your own FS thread,


No you can't until it is fixed. We are all waiting on that.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

allenlowe said:


> so one cannot post to lower a price?


You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

milandro said:


> You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


As always, after a couple of months you can request a deletion in order to relist.



milandro said:


> (for the time being at least)


We have no way right now to know how long that might be.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

milandro said:


> You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


I just did that on my "FS: Borgani Jubilee Alto..." ad. The sad part is that editing a thread does not act to bump it in the stack.

Editing, rather than replying, also subverts the intent of existing rules of maintaining a history of the FS thread.


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I’ll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don’t really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I’ve only been on the site for 26 years!


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

Actually 16 years


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

reeddoubler said:


> I'll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don't really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I've only been on the site for 26 years!


Nothing personal, as these rules have been in place for some time and apply to everyone.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes, since last year. No replies in the For Sale threads.


----------



## Ivan M (Dec 23, 2014)

I think the NO response on the ADS is a GREAT thing, you wont get people that aren't really buying, saying that price is too high, or to low, it eliminates all the NONSENSE. I belong to a few other hobby forums and the same rule applies....You send the person a Private Message and deal with them direct.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I'll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don't really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I've only been on the site for 26 years!


Nothing should be stopping you from buying - that's what this place is all about!

What's not working? Have you tried contacting the person via PM?


----------



## Shade of Blue (Jan 8, 2010)

I used to be able to at least respond to my own listings to lower the price or mark it as sold, but now I can't even do that.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Shade of Blue said:


> I used to be able to at least respond to my own listings to lower the price or mark it as sold, but now I can't even do that.


Work in progress, admins are aware. Sucks though


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

The site says I'm not authorized, it's my listing!

[ADMIN EDIT]

This issue is being addressed See here November 2020 New Marketplace (now Classifieds) policy


----------



## boots148 (Jul 23, 2011)

I had the same problem.. I was told to contact VSadministrator.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

boots148 said:


> I had the same problem.. I was told to contact VSadministrator.


Yes. This is a teething problem. If you point me to the ad, I'll mark it sold.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Belay that offer. It seems I can't do anything in the Marketplace, either.


----------



## masonmjs (Mar 7, 2008)

This is obviously a recurring problem, I found that I am also unable to reply to anything in the WTB part of the Marketplace. I reported this a couple of days ago and Pete informed me it was a glitch which happened with the migration to the new format. All I can say is that software 'glitches' are normally sorted out in a few hours, not several days, the marketplace is effectively useless if you can't reply to posts (other than by 'conversation').


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Apparently for the time being you can Edit your post and mark it as sold, they have said several times they are trying to address the problems in the market place but for the time being.... edit ( three dots on the top right hand side of the box where a post is published)

You can only edit a certain amount of posts every 7 days , I have been uploading the pictures that went missing with the migration and update prices in my posts and reached the quota for 7 days


----------



## allenlowe (Apr 26, 2006)

so one cannot post to lower a price?


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

I expect that you can post to your own FS thread, but not to someone else's. Same as always. Since it changed last year.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

datsaxman said:


> I expect that you can post to your own FS thread,


No you can't until it is fixed. We are all waiting on that.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

allenlowe said:


> so one cannot post to lower a price?


You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

milandro said:


> You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


As always, after a couple of months you can request a deletion in order to relist.



milandro said:


> (for the time being at least)


We have no way right now to know how long that might be.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

milandro said:


> You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


I just did that on my "FS: Borgani Jubilee Alto..." ad. The sad part is that editing a thread does not act to bump it in the stack.

Editing, rather than replying, also subverts the intent of existing rules of maintaining a history of the FS thread.


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I’ll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don’t really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I’ve only been on the site for 26 years!


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

Actually 16 years


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

reeddoubler said:


> I'll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don't really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I've only been on the site for 26 years!


Nothing personal, as these rules have been in place for some time and apply to everyone.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes, since last year. No replies in the For Sale threads.


----------



## Ivan M (Dec 23, 2014)

I think the NO response on the ADS is a GREAT thing, you wont get people that aren't really buying, saying that price is too high, or to low, it eliminates all the NONSENSE. I belong to a few other hobby forums and the same rule applies....You send the person a Private Message and deal with them direct.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I'll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don't really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I've only been on the site for 26 years!


Nothing should be stopping you from buying - that's what this place is all about!

What's not working? Have you tried contacting the person via PM?


----------



## Shade of Blue (Jan 8, 2010)

I used to be able to at least respond to my own listings to lower the price or mark it as sold, but now I can't even do that.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Shade of Blue said:


> I used to be able to at least respond to my own listings to lower the price or mark it as sold, but now I can't even do that.


Work in progress, admins are aware. Sucks though


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

The site says I'm not authorized, it's my listing!

[ADMIN EDIT]

This issue is being addressed See here November 2020 New Marketplace (now Classifieds) policy


----------



## boots148 (Jul 23, 2011)

I had the same problem.. I was told to contact VSadministrator.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

boots148 said:


> I had the same problem.. I was told to contact VSadministrator.


Yes. This is a teething problem. If you point me to the ad, I'll mark it sold.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Belay that offer. It seems I can't do anything in the Marketplace, either.


----------



## masonmjs (Mar 7, 2008)

This is obviously a recurring problem, I found that I am also unable to reply to anything in the WTB part of the Marketplace. I reported this a couple of days ago and Pete informed me it was a glitch which happened with the migration to the new format. All I can say is that software 'glitches' are normally sorted out in a few hours, not several days, the marketplace is effectively useless if you can't reply to posts (other than by 'conversation').


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Apparently for the time being you can Edit your post and mark it as sold, they have said several times they are trying to address the problems in the market place but for the time being.... edit ( three dots on the top right hand side of the box where a post is published)

You can only edit a certain amount of posts every 7 days , I have been uploading the pictures that went missing with the migration and update prices in my posts and reached the quota for 7 days


----------



## allenlowe (Apr 26, 2006)

so one cannot post to lower a price?


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

I expect that you can post to your own FS thread, but not to someone else's. Same as always. Since it changed last year.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

datsaxman said:


> I expect that you can post to your own FS thread,


No you can't until it is fixed. We are all waiting on that.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

allenlowe said:


> so one cannot post to lower a price?


You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

milandro said:


> You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


As always, after a couple of months you can request a deletion in order to relist.



milandro said:


> (for the time being at least)


We have no way right now to know how long that might be.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

milandro said:


> You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


I just did that on my "FS: Borgani Jubilee Alto..." ad. The sad part is that editing a thread does not act to bump it in the stack.

Editing, rather than replying, also subverts the intent of existing rules of maintaining a history of the FS thread.


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I’ll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don’t really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I’ve only been on the site for 26 years!


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

Actually 16 years


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

reeddoubler said:


> I'll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don't really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I've only been on the site for 26 years!


Nothing personal, as these rules have been in place for some time and apply to everyone.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes, since last year. No replies in the For Sale threads.


----------



## Ivan M (Dec 23, 2014)

I think the NO response on the ADS is a GREAT thing, you wont get people that aren't really buying, saying that price is too high, or to low, it eliminates all the NONSENSE. I belong to a few other hobby forums and the same rule applies....You send the person a Private Message and deal with them direct.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I'll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don't really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I've only been on the site for 26 years!


Nothing should be stopping you from buying - that's what this place is all about!

What's not working? Have you tried contacting the person via PM?


----------



## Shade of Blue (Jan 8, 2010)

I used to be able to at least respond to my own listings to lower the price or mark it as sold, but now I can't even do that.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Shade of Blue said:


> I used to be able to at least respond to my own listings to lower the price or mark it as sold, but now I can't even do that.


Work in progress, admins are aware. Sucks though


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

The site says I'm not authorized, it's my listing!

[ADMIN EDIT]

This issue is being addressed See here November 2020 New Marketplace (now Classifieds) policy


----------



## boots148 (Jul 23, 2011)

I had the same problem.. I was told to contact VSadministrator.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

boots148 said:


> I had the same problem.. I was told to contact VSadministrator.


Yes. This is a teething problem. If you point me to the ad, I'll mark it sold.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Belay that offer. It seems I can't do anything in the Marketplace, either.


----------



## masonmjs (Mar 7, 2008)

This is obviously a recurring problem, I found that I am also unable to reply to anything in the WTB part of the Marketplace. I reported this a couple of days ago and Pete informed me it was a glitch which happened with the migration to the new format. All I can say is that software 'glitches' are normally sorted out in a few hours, not several days, the marketplace is effectively useless if you can't reply to posts (other than by 'conversation').


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Apparently for the time being you can Edit your post and mark it as sold, they have said several times they are trying to address the problems in the market place but for the time being.... edit ( three dots on the top right hand side of the box where a post is published)

You can only edit a certain amount of posts every 7 days , I have been uploading the pictures that went missing with the migration and update prices in my posts and reached the quota for 7 days


----------



## allenlowe (Apr 26, 2006)

so one cannot post to lower a price?


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

I expect that you can post to your own FS thread, but not to someone else's. Same as always. Since it changed last year.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

datsaxman said:


> I expect that you can post to your own FS thread,


No you can't until it is fixed. We are all waiting on that.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

allenlowe said:


> so one cannot post to lower a price?


You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

milandro said:


> You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


As always, after a couple of months you can request a deletion in order to relist.



milandro said:


> (for the time being at least)


We have no way right now to know how long that might be.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

milandro said:


> You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


I just did that on my "FS: Borgani Jubilee Alto..." ad. The sad part is that editing a thread does not act to bump it in the stack.

Editing, rather than replying, also subverts the intent of existing rules of maintaining a history of the FS thread.


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I’ll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don’t really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I’ve only been on the site for 26 years!


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

Actually 16 years


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

reeddoubler said:


> I'll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don't really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I've only been on the site for 26 years!


Nothing personal, as these rules have been in place for some time and apply to everyone.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes, since last year. No replies in the For Sale threads.


----------



## Ivan M (Dec 23, 2014)

I think the NO response on the ADS is a GREAT thing, you wont get people that aren't really buying, saying that price is too high, or to low, it eliminates all the NONSENSE. I belong to a few other hobby forums and the same rule applies....You send the person a Private Message and deal with them direct.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I'll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don't really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I've only been on the site for 26 years!


Nothing should be stopping you from buying - that's what this place is all about!

What's not working? Have you tried contacting the person via PM?


----------



## Shade of Blue (Jan 8, 2010)

I used to be able to at least respond to my own listings to lower the price or mark it as sold, but now I can't even do that.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Shade of Blue said:


> I used to be able to at least respond to my own listings to lower the price or mark it as sold, but now I can't even do that.


Work in progress, admins are aware. Sucks though


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

The site says I'm not authorized, it's my listing!

[ADMIN EDIT]

This issue is being addressed See here November 2020 New Marketplace (now Classifieds) policy


----------



## boots148 (Jul 23, 2011)

I had the same problem.. I was told to contact VSadministrator.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

boots148 said:


> I had the same problem.. I was told to contact VSadministrator.


Yes. This is a teething problem. If you point me to the ad, I'll mark it sold.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Belay that offer. It seems I can't do anything in the Marketplace, either.


----------



## masonmjs (Mar 7, 2008)

This is obviously a recurring problem, I found that I am also unable to reply to anything in the WTB part of the Marketplace. I reported this a couple of days ago and Pete informed me it was a glitch which happened with the migration to the new format. All I can say is that software 'glitches' are normally sorted out in a few hours, not several days, the marketplace is effectively useless if you can't reply to posts (other than by 'conversation').


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Apparently for the time being you can Edit your post and mark it as sold, they have said several times they are trying to address the problems in the market place but for the time being.... edit ( three dots on the top right hand side of the box where a post is published)

You can only edit a certain amount of posts every 7 days , I have been uploading the pictures that went missing with the migration and update prices in my posts and reached the quota for 7 days


----------



## allenlowe (Apr 26, 2006)

so one cannot post to lower a price?


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

I expect that you can post to your own FS thread, but not to someone else's. Same as always. Since it changed last year.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

datsaxman said:


> I expect that you can post to your own FS thread,


No you can't until it is fixed. We are all waiting on that.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

allenlowe said:


> so one cannot post to lower a price?


You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

milandro said:


> You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


As always, after a couple of months you can request a deletion in order to relist.



milandro said:


> (for the time being at least)


We have no way right now to know how long that might be.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

milandro said:


> You can edit your ad, (for the time being at least) is the only way to lower the price


I just did that on my "FS: Borgani Jubilee Alto..." ad. The sad part is that editing a thread does not act to bump it in the stack.

Editing, rather than replying, also subverts the intent of existing rules of maintaining a history of the FS thread.


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I’ll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don’t really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I’ve only been on the site for 26 years!


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

Actually 16 years


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

reeddoubler said:


> I'll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don't really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I've only been on the site for 26 years!


Nothing personal, as these rules have been in place for some time and apply to everyone.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes, since last year. No replies in the For Sale threads.


----------



## Ivan M (Dec 23, 2014)

I think the NO response on the ADS is a GREAT thing, you wont get people that aren't really buying, saying that price is too high, or to low, it eliminates all the NONSENSE. I belong to a few other hobby forums and the same rule applies....You send the person a Private Message and deal with them direct.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

reeddoubler said:


> I'll be saving a ton on impulse purchases I don't really need anyhow, the new regime is great!! Why should I be authorized to respond to ads anyway, I've only been on the site for 26 years!


Nothing should be stopping you from buying - that's what this place is all about!

What's not working? Have you tried contacting the person via PM?


----------



## Shade of Blue (Jan 8, 2010)

I used to be able to at least respond to my own listings to lower the price or mark it as sold, but now I can't even do that.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Shade of Blue said:


> I used to be able to at least respond to my own listings to lower the price or mark it as sold, but now I can't even do that.


Work in progress, admins are aware. Sucks though


----------

